# Kennenlernen



## Goldeneagle (25. Januar 2004)

Hi, komme aus Wennigsen und suche nette Bikergesellen!
Kenn mich im Deister nicht wirklich aus denn bin noch anfänger!
Würde mich freuen wenn sich ein paar von euch mal mitnehmen  
würden. Damit ich den Deister nicht allein erforschen muß.

Gruß Goldi


----------



## Quen (25. Januar 2004)

Hi,

dann schreib doch mal seit wann Du schon fährst, was (CC, FR, DH, ...) Du fährst und allgemein ein paar Infos über Dich.

Gruss,
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldeneagle (25. Januar 2004)

so richtig fahr ich erst seit 2 Monaten, aba weiß noch nich so richtig in welche Richtung ich gehen will.
Teste erstma verschiedene Sachen also von allem etwas und was mirt am besten gefällt, dabei bleib ich dann, ich weiß hört sich doof an, aba is so.
Und zu Mir: Heiße Kai, wohne in der Wennigser Mark, bin 19 Jahre alt.


----------



## Goldeneagle (25. Januar 2004)

Und das ist mein Bike


----------



## Würfel (25. Januar 2004)

ich hätt auch mal wieder bock auf ne kleine deistertour. bin aber auch nicht der erfahrenste führer, war erst eine handvoll mal mit dem mtb da. ich hab eigentlich jedes wochenende zeit und bock zum biken. man könnt ja mal wieder ne kleine mischuwi-einsteigerrunde machen


----------



## Trinity20 (25. Januar 2004)

Goldeneagle schrieb:
			
		

> so richtig fahr ich erst seit 2 Monaten, aba weiß noch nich so richtig in welche Richtung ich gehen will.
> Teste erstma verschiedene Sachen also von allem etwas und was mirt am besten gefällt, dabei bleib ich dann, ich weiß hört sich doof an, aba is so.
> Und zu Mir: Heiße Kai, wohne in der Wennigser Mark, bin 19 Jahre alt.


Dann schreib mal den "Eike" hier aus dem Forum an. Der wohnt auch in der Wennigser Mark, hat Dein Alter und wenn er nicht zu Hause ist, ist er im Deister biken...


----------



## Goldeneagle (25. Januar 2004)

den kenn ich auch!
nur is nie anzutreffen *g*


----------



## mischuwi (25. Januar 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> man könnt ja mal wieder ne kleine mischuwi-einsteigerrunde machen



Höre ich da etwa einen unterschwelligen Vorwurf?   
Nächstes WE bin ich wieder in Hannover. Da kann man eine 'lockere' (  ) Deistertour mal ganz stark anpeilen.  

Wer is dabei? (Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen stimmt)

@Goldeneagle: dein bike sieht aber doch schon so aus, als ob du ganz stark in eine Richtung tendierst, die nicht unbedingt CC-Race oder Marathon ist  (wenn ich das mal so sagen darf)


----------



## Rabbit (26. Januar 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> @Goldeneagle: dein bike sieht aber doch schon so aus, als ob du ganz stark in eine Richtung tendierst, die nicht unbedingt CC-Race oder Marathon ist  (wenn ich das mal so sagen darf)


Hast Du das etwa auch gleich an den reifen erkannt?  
Viel Spaß im Deister, vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal wieder!


----------



## H/WF-Honk (26. Januar 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du das etwa auch gleich an den reifen erkannt?
> Viel Spaß im Deister, vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal wieder!



Das sieht aber auch wirklich gefährlich aus   
Aber wenn man sich mal so anschaut, was sonst noch so im Deister rumrollt, ist das ja eigentlich noch völlig im Rahmen...   

Wäre jedenfalls auch gerne an einem der kommenden WE oder auch mal unter der Woche (habe ja z.Zt. Ferien) bei soner schönen mischuwi-Profi-Runde mit Einsteigertempo dabei. Gebt doch mal Termine vor, ich habe Zeit!


----------



## mischuwi (26. Januar 2004)

...da habt ihr!   

Deistertour am Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldeneagle (26. Januar 2004)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:
			
		

> Das sieht aber auch wirklich gefährlich aus
> Aber wenn man sich mal so anschaut, was sonst noch so im Deister rumrollt, ist das ja eigentlich noch völlig im Rahmen...
> 
> Wäre jedenfalls auch gerne an einem der kommenden WE oder auch mal unter der Woche (habe ja z.Zt. Ferien) bei soner schönen mischuwi-Profi-Runde mit Einsteigertempo dabei. Gebt doch mal Termine vor, ich habe Zeit!




Honk dann sag bescheid, habe auch jeden tag zeit!
Brauchst nur sagen Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt angeben!


----------



## Würfel (26. Januar 2004)

bin dabei! *muss an die trinkflaschen denken* *muss an die trinkflaschen denken* *mantra bet*


----------



## H/WF-Honk (26. Januar 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> bin dabei! *muss an die trinkflaschen denken* *muss an die trinkflaschen denken* *mantra bet*



Ich auch! *Denk an die Brille!!!* *Denk an die Brille!!!!*   
Bis Samstag denn, ich werde mir Freitag ne extra Portion Nudeln einwerfen, auf dass ich nich wieder aus dem Rahmen falle...   

@Goldeneagle: Werde mich melden, nur diese Woche wirds noch nix, bin leider nicht in H-Town. Ab Februar dann aber richtig


----------



## Goldeneagle (26. Januar 2004)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich auch! *Denk an die Brille!!!* *Denk an die Brille!!!!*
> Bis Samstag denn, ich werde mir Freitag ne extra Portion Nudeln einwerfen, auf dass ich nich wieder aus dem Rahmen falle...
> 
> @Goldeneagle: Werde mich melden, nur diese Woche wirds noch nix, bin leider nicht in H-Town. Ab Februar dann aber richtig


Alles klar. 
bis denne dann


----------



## Goldeneagle (27. Januar 2004)

Trinity20 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann schreib mal den "Eike" hier aus dem Forum an. Der wohnt auch in der Wennigser Mark, hat Dein Alter und wenn er nicht zu Hause ist, ist er im Deister biken...


wie heißt der denn hier im forum?


----------



## mischuwi (27. Januar 2004)

Goldeneagle schrieb:
			
		

> wie heißt der denn hier im forum?



Hmmmm....Harte Nuss!!!!! WIE könnte er denn wohl heißen...????

Hier findest du einen entscheidenden Tipp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (27. Januar 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> *muss an die trinkflaschen denken* *muss an die trinkflaschen denken* *mantra bet*



hab mir heute 'n camelbak gegönnt. jetzt bin ich schon fast semi-profi


----------



## H/WF-Honk (27. Januar 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir heute 'n camelbak gegönnt. jetzt bin ich schon fast semi-profi


  
dann kannste ja sogar die flaschen vergessen - den rucksack zu vergessen is ja schon ne ecke schwieriger...   
wie reist du an? wieder mit bahn???


----------



## Würfel (27. Januar 2004)

na klar. treffpunkt waldkater kenn ich ja jetzt. aber vielleicht nimmt mich ja auf dem rückweg wieder jemand mit


----------



## Goldeneagle (27. Januar 2004)

wo isn da der treffpunkt? da oben am waldparkplatz?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (27. Januar 2004)

Goldeneagle schrieb:
			
		

> wo isn da der treffpunkt? da oben am waldparkplatz?


Jo.

siehe LMB:
Start: 10:30 Wennigsen Waldkater-Parkplatz


----------



## H/WF-Honk (30. Januar 2004)

Ich fürchte, ich muss für morgen absagen... Habe mir ne ziemlich üble Hals- und Nasenseuche eingefangen.   
Wünsche Euch viel Spass, vielleicht kann man jetzt ja versuchen, jeden Samstag eine nette Deisterrunde zu etablieren? 

Grüße
Simon


----------



## Goldeneagle (30. Januar 2004)

Hey Leute, es tut mir wirklich leid, aber mir is was wichtiges dazwischen gekommen.
Habe eben die nachricht bekommen, dass ich eventuell wieder arbeit bekomme. soll da morgen um 11 uhr auftauchen!
Tut mir echt Leid! aber vielleicht wird es ja irgendwie doch noch.
Wenn ja meld ich mich bei Kai über Handy!!!!!

Also falls es nix wird, wünsch ich euch viel Spaß!!!!

Gruß Kai


----------



## Würfel (30. Januar 2004)

Hmmmmm das ist sehr sehr schade! Ich denke ich werd morgen auf jeden Fall fahren und sei es auch alleine. Es sei denn die Witterungsbedingungen lassen mich total im Stich



			
				H/WF-Honk schrieb:
			
		

> Wünsche Euch viel Spass, vielleicht kann man jetzt ja versuchen, jeden Samstag eine nette Deisterrunde zu etablieren?



sehr gerne! Wettermäßig kanns ja hoffentlich erstmal nur noch bergauf gehen.

p.s. vielleicht kann sich mastercremaster ja auch mal melden der sich eingetragen hat?!?


----------



## braust_1 (30. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

Ich schließe mich gerne eurer Deister- Runde an, sofern eine sich möglicherweise anbahnende Erkältung nicht dazwischenkommt!

 

Gruß,
braust1


----------



## Würfel (31. Januar 2004)

schönes ding! also ich bin dann morgen ca. 10:40 beim waldkater (reise mit dem zug an). wenn niemand da ist fahre ich auch alleine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (31. Januar 2004)

Ich bin da!

Auch wenn ich entschieden habe die Tour auf meine NR-Runde abzukürzen!

Macht euch also bereit für ca.35km und ca. 600hm!

Bis gleich


----------



## Würfel (31. Januar 2004)

Lächerlich!  

Goldeneagle, aka Kai ist doch mit von der Partie. Ich hol ihn vorher ab, es wird also noch einen Tick später (10:45 sollten wir aber schaffen). Bis später!


----------



## Würfel (31. Januar 2004)

Spaßige Tour!   Zeitweise wurden mir die Wandertage aus frühster Schulzeit wieder in Erinnerung gerufen, aber der Schnee hat durchaus seinen Reiz  

Höhenprofil gibts anbei


----------



## H/WF-Honk (1. Februar 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> Spaßige Tour!   Zeitweise wurden mir die Wandertage aus frühster Schulzeit wieder in Erinnerung gerufen, aber der Schnee hat durchaus seinen Reiz
> 
> Höhenprofil gibts anbei


bischen ausführlicher hätts für die daheimgebliebenen auch sein dürfen... aber vielleicht erbarmt sich ja mischuwi noch.   
ich für meinen teil plane, soweit meine genesung weiter wie bisher voranschreitet, dienstag oder mittwoch mal wieder in den deister zu schauen...
wie wärs denn nächsten sonntag? (samstag kann ich leider nicht...)

Grüße


----------



## Würfel (1. Februar 2004)

Mittwoch soll das Wetter super werden, das habe ich gestern auch schon vorgeschlagen aber da hatte niemand so recht Bock. Also wie könnten gerne am Mittwoch bei 10°C und Sonnenschein ne kleine Runde drehen!

Ok dann sag ich nochmal was zur Tour gestern: Nachdem 20 Minuten nach vereinbarter Zeit alle eingetroffen waren (ich war der letzte  ) gings los. Am Waldkater sah das ganze nach einer Schlammschlacht aus, da unten lag nicht alzuviel Schnee dafür viele Pfützen. Allerdings sah das ganze nach ca. 150 hm schon anders aus. Wir gehörten anscheinend mit zu den ersten die die Wege da oben betraten (den Spuren nach zu urteilen) und teilweise hatte es so ca. 20-30cm Schneehöhe. Das erste Mal, dass man sich gewünscht hat dass die Jungs vom Forstamt die Wege häufiger frequentieren würden, dann wäre es bestimmt fahrbar gewesen. Ja richtg "gewesen", denn wir legten ca. 150hm bis zum Kammweg per pedes zurück. Schön war das nicht, vor allem weil meine (fast) freiliegenden Knöchel total eingefroren sind. Nächstes mal schiebe ich mir in dem Bereich Alufolie unter die Socken (Geheimtipp ).
Naja weiter auf dem Kammweg richtung Annaturm. war größtenteils fahrbar bis auf ein paar ca. 50cm hohe schneewehen. Mischuwi meinte auch die könne man locker durchfahren, hat aber in der ersten einen schönen abgang gemacht, weil das Vorderrad im Schnee stecken geblieben ist *fg*  . Leider hatte niemand eine Digi-Cam dabei 
Am Annaturm vorbei, nach kurzer beratung irgendwann rechts rein (kann man den fahren? glaub schon! aber man sieht weder steine noch wurzeln?!? macht nichts, ich vermute unter den reifen bildet sich ein dicker schneeschutz!) , einen namenlosen Trail herunter (sehr funny! schöne rutschpartie aber hab mich auf dem bike halten können). unten angekommen links abgebogen, kurzes stück gefahren (weil bergab) dann wieder geschoben (...), auf eine geräumten weg gestoßen, gelegenheit genutzt -> wieder uphill und zurück zum annaturm.
schöne situation mit spazierenden passanten: "kann man da denn fahren??" - ich: "muss ja" -  passantin (nachdenklich in sich gekehrt) "hmm, muss ja".
am annaturm kurze pause und dann den gleichen weg hinunten den wir gekommen sind. hat mehr spass gemacht als hoch   total geil wenn man da so runterrutscht: hinterrad bricht aus, vorderrad steht quer aber irgendwie hält man sich auf dem bike  . übrigens muss man im tiefschnee selbst bei 7% gefälle oder so noch treten damit man nicht steckenbleibt   .dann auf den tiefergelegenen wegen abfahrt richtung waldkater (komisches gefühl mal wieder über 20 km/h zu fahren  ), die bikes (durch den schnee gerade schön sauber) und die klamotten noch mal richtig eingesaut auf den letzten metern durch die pfützen.
fazit: geile tour, schneevergnügen pur, hätte gestrn auch noch ein bisschen länger sein können. zur nächsten wintersaison bastel ich mir auch diese tollen spikereifen


----------



## foxi (1. Februar 2004)

Da habt ihr ja ordentlich (Tiefschnee)Erfahrung sammeln können - netter Bericht, thanks  
vielleicht geht da was, könnt sein das ich am So. am Deister eintrudel.
Pan + Hattrick was ist mit euch, los runder vom Sofa


----------



## Rabbit (2. Februar 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> zur nächsten wintersaison bastel ich mir auch diese tollen spikereifen


Und, hätten die was genützt? Die "Schiebepassage" hättet ihr auch mit Spikes sicher nicht fahren können 

Aber super Bericht. Bei Schnee war ich auch noch nicht im Deister. foxi, Du glücklicher, Du hast es nicht so weit 
Am kommenden Wochenende habe ich aber leider keine Zeit, die verbringe ich wieder mal mit Sohnemann!

cu,
Harry


----------



## Hattrick (2. Februar 2004)

foxi schrieb:
			
		

> Da habt ihr ja ordentlich (Tiefschnee)Erfahrung sammeln können - netter Bericht, thanks
> vielleicht geht da was, könnt sein das ich am So. am Deister eintrudel.
> Pan + Hattrick was ist mit euch, los runder vom Sofa



Hey-langsam  
Sonntag war ich im gleichen Wald   
Ab ca 14:30 Uhr (vorher Sektfrühstück  ) war es allerdings  . Trotz Spikes   war kontrolliertes fahren kaum möglich. Der Regen von oben sorgte dafür dass der Schnee pappnass und klebrig war. Das Vorderrad mutierte zum Scheibenrad - das Hinterrad wollte dem vorderen nicht folgen (oder umgekehrt). Nach ca 1,5 Std Schneeschieben hatte ich die Faxen dicke und schlingerte retour.

Sonntag könnte ich evtl. mittrudeln


----------



## Würfel (2. Februar 2004)

Sieht ja die Woche erstmal doch schlecht aus mit dem Wetter. Auf Regen kann ich nämlich gar nicht  :kotz:

Vielleicht wirds ja nächstes Wochenende wieder was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H/WF-Honk (2. Februar 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht ja die Woche erstmal doch schlecht aus mit dem Wetter. Auf Regen kann ich nämlich gar nicht  :kotz:
> 
> Vielleicht wirds ja nächstes Wochenende wieder was



Ich sehs genauso. 
Wie wärs denn mit Sonntag, 10.30, Wennigsen? Da solls ja wenigstens vormittags "nur" wechselhaft sein... Aber die Wettervorhersage für diese Woche ist ja echt nur zum...   und :kotz: ...


----------



## Würfel (2. Februar 2004)

Sonntag ist generell ********, weil die Züge da schlechter als am Samstag fahren. Ausserdem hab ich vor mir Samstag abend einen reinzuschrauben, ein Freund feiert Geburtstag. Samstag wäre mir also lieber


----------



## H/WF-Honk (2. Februar 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag ist generell ********, weil die Züge da schlechter als am Samstag fahren. Ausserdem hab ich vor mir Samstag abend einen reinzuschrauben, ein Freund feiert Geburtstag. Samstag wäre mir also lieber


Grundsätzlich haste natürlich Recht, was Sa./so. angeht. Bloss hab ich diesem Sa. schon was vor. Naja, ich werde evtl. schon morgen oder übermorgen spontan in den Deister fahren, den Regen merkt man im Wald ja nich


----------



## mischuwi (3. Februar 2004)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:
			
		

> ..., den Regen merkt man im Wald ja nich



Dir ist aber schon aufgefallen, dass die Bäume zur Zeit nicht sooooo übermäßig belaubt sind, oder? 
Oder anders gefragt: Wie lange warst du nicht mehr biken????   

    

Ich falle das kommende WE jedenfalls aus, weil ich es mal wieder in WOB verleben werde. Allen anderen viel Spässkes!


----------



## H/WF-Honk (3. Februar 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Dir ist aber schon aufgefallen, dass die Bäume zur Zeit nicht sooooo übermäßig belaubt sind, oder?


Ja, da is was dran, aber: ich fahre nur da, wo Nadelbäume sind! ÄTSCH!   
 Bis demnächst...


----------



## Würfel (3. Februar 2004)

Kann sich Klaus vom Samstag mal bitte bei mir melden wegen Benther Berg! Ich weiß leider gar nicht wie du hier im Forum heißt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braust_1 (3. Februar 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann sich Klaus vom Samstag mal bitte bei mir melden wegen Benther Berg! Ich weiß leider gar nicht wie du hier im Forum heißt



braust_1 = Claus   Wenn du Bock hast, können wir gern Freitag oder am WE ne Runde durch den Benther drehen. Habe ne kleine Hausrunde mit ein paar Steigungen und vielen kleinen Trails ausgeklügelt...


----------



## Würfel (3. Februar 2004)

Freitag sieht schlecht bei mir aus, allerdings wäre ich Samstag dabei wenn im Deister nicht gefahren wird!


----------



## Würfel (6. Februar 2004)

ich werd spontan morgen biken im deister, wenn das wetter hält (d.h. kein regen), eine etwas größere runde (ca. 50km, temperaturen müssen ja genutzt werden) wer sich anschließen möchte kann sich ja bei mir melden. ich wollte so ab 11 in der region wennigsen starten. ich schau morgen früh auf jeden fall nochmal ins forum!

es ist sauwindig und hier fallen vereinzelt regentropfen -> regenrisiko ist mir zu hoch.


----------



## foxi (7. Februar 2004)

Ich bleib morgen im Bett


----------



## Würfel (8. Februar 2004)

eine gute entscheidung - scheiss wetter  :kotz:


----------



## Würfel (15. Februar 2004)

Morgen soll das Wetter richtig geil werden! Hat jemand spontan Bock auf Deister? Kommen wohl nur Stuenten in Frage


----------



## H/WF-Honk (15. Februar 2004)

Hier ich - vielleicht! Bin gerade von nem WEtrip aus London back und werde mal sehen wie ich mich morgen fühle und wann ich aus der Kiste komme. Melde mich dann per Tel. bei Dir, wenns was werden könnte... 

Grüße
Simon


----------



## mischuwi (15. Februar 2004)

Ich will auch mit!!! 

Wenn doch diese beschissene Scheiß-Diplomarbeit nicht wäre!   

So bleibt mir nur euch viel Spass zu wünschen!


----------



## Würfel (16. Februar 2004)

War lustig!


----------



## H/WF-Honk (16. Februar 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> War lustig!



Ja, das war es. Kurze Zusammenfassung des Geleisteten: 
Vom Waldkater hoch zum Annaturm, nettes, aber zu kurzes Trailstück runter, wieder hoch - über den Nienstedter Pass rüber zum Nordmannsturm, Wallmannstrail, Abzweig verpasst, Schiebepassage zum Kammweg, Trail am Fernsehturm, Platten, Loch im gestauten Bach suchen, flicken, und weiter, Barsinghausen und auf dem Deisterkreisel zurück zum Ausgangspkt. 
N Profil gibts auch noch...
Vielleicht nächstes WE wieder..?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (16. Februar 2004)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:
			
		

> Platten, Loch im gestauten Bach suchen, flicken, und weiter



die aktion hatte was! in zukunft hab ich immer 'n ersatzschlauch dabei 



> Vielleicht nächstes WE wieder..?



unbedingt!


----------



## Würfel (17. Februar 2004)

So, dann wollen wir mal Nägel mit Köpfen machen!

Nächsten Samstag, laut www.wetter.com Sonnenschein und 7°C (aber wie das mit den Prognosen bei denen aussieht weiß man ja  ), ich schlage vor 11h c.t. Waldkater!


----------



## H/WF-Honk (17. Februar 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> So, dann wollen wir mal Nägel mit Köpfen machen!
> 
> Nächsten Samstag, laut www.wetter.com Sonnenschein und 7°C (aber wie das mit den Prognosen bei denen aussieht weiß man ja  ), ich schlage vor 11h c.t. Waldkater!


Unabhängig von wetter.com (du weisst ja, wie schnell sich die vorhersagen da ändern können...) gibts von mir ein vielleicht. muss mal sehen, was meine perle sagt, schließlich bin ich jetzt die ganze woche jeden tag von 8 bis 8 aufe arbeit... werde das mal ausloten und dann definitiveres vermelden ...

Grüße
Simon

p.s. schlage schon mal 10.30 als treffpkt. vor - dann könnte man mal ne größere runde drehen...!? ohne schieben könnten dann ja mal >40 km rumkommen...


----------



## Würfel (17. Februar 2004)

10:30 ist ok! ich muss eh noch was für die uni tun, schreibe am montag klausur, je früher ich zurück bin desto besser.


----------



## Würfel (17. Februar 2004)

.....


----------



## mischuwi (17. Februar 2004)

Da werde ich wohl wieder nicht dabei sein können!   

Am Sa is Rennen in Winterberg und am Mo muss ich zu nem Vorstellungsgespräch in Zwickau!   

Also bleibt mir nur mal wieder euch viel Spass zu wünschen. (Ganz doll vielleicht komme ich ja doch mit zum entspannten ausrollen   Schaun wa mal!)


----------



## Würfel (18. Februar 2004)

Na dann wünsche ich viel Erfolg beim Rennen und beim Vorstellungsgespräch!  

Finden im Deister auch mal irgendwelche Rennen statt? So just-for-fun hätte ich da auch mal Bock drauf


----------



## mischuwi (18. Februar 2004)

Es gibt tatsächlich ein Rennen im Deister!

Einmal im Jahr veranstltet der Springer Radverein ein CC-Rennen. Dabei gibt es für jeden das eigene Rennen. (Kinder, Jugendliche, Einsteiger (mit höchstens 3 Teilnahmen an Rennen), Hobbyfahrer, Lizensfahrer). Da is also für jeden was dabei! Ich persönlich bin allerdings noch nicht mitgefahren. Hat sich irgendwie noch nie ergeben.
Ansonsten sieht es hier in der Umgebung von H eher mau aus! Um einen schönen Marathon zu fahren muss man denn doch schon in den Harz oder ins Sauerland fahren. (In einem 200km Radius sind doch der ein oder andere leckere Marathon zu finden.   )

In diesem Sinne (ganz doll vielleicht bis Sonntag)


----------



## H/WF-Honk (18. Februar 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> ... und am Mo muss ich zu nem Vorstellungsgespräch in Zwickau!



Wie Zwickau? Haste Dir das gut überlegt? Gibts da Berge?  Also ich weiß ja nich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (18. Februar 2004)

Da gibt's massig Berge! Erzgebirge, Fichtelgebirge, Frankenwald, ... alles in greifbarer Nähe und alles voller 1000m üNN'er   

Also DAS Argument zieht ja nun mal garnicht! Viel mehr befurchte ich, dass es da keine Biker gibt!!   In dem lokalen Forum is irgendwie nicht sooo viel los. Aber schaun wir mal! Is ja mein erstes Gespräch überhaupt. Wäre nen Wunder, wenn das was werden würde.


----------



## Würfel (18. Februar 2004)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Zwickau? Haste Dir das gut überlegt? Gibts da Berge?  Also ich weiß ja nich...



ich glaub (fast) jede Stadt in Deutschland ist besser bestückt in Sachen Radsportmöglichkeiten als Hannover


----------



## H/WF-Honk (19. Februar 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Da gibt's massig Berge! Erzgebirge, Fichtelgebirge, Frankenwald, ... alles in greifbarer Nähe und alles voller 1000m üNN'er


Ok, ok. WIr werden erstmal hier bleiben und mit dem leben, was es gibt. (Deister...) Dir viel Glück beim Vorstellen...
@Kai :Samstag 10.30 geht von mir aus klar, willste mal n LMB aufmachen?

Grüße
Simon


----------



## Würfel (19. Februar 2004)

ich weiß es jetzt leider selber noch nicht! ich schreib ja am montag klausur, muss mal gucken wie der tag morgen lerntechnisch läuft


----------



## Würfel (20. Februar 2004)

ich trage den Termin jetzt mal ein. Allerdings behalte ich mir immernoch vor kurzfristig abzusagen. Kommt halt grad alles zusammen: Klausurstreß, möglicherweise Erkältung im Anmarsch, außerdem werden wir morgen bestimmt Frost haben auf der Tour


----------



## H/WF-Honk (20. Februar 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> ich trage den Termin jetzt mal ein. Allerdings behalte ich mir immernoch vor kurzfristig abzusagen. Kommt halt grad alles zusammen: Klausurstreß, möglicherweise Erkältung im Anmarsch, außerdem werden wir morgen bestimmt Frost haben auf der Tour



So das wars dann. :kotz: Leider muss ich das ganze absagen - habe eben erfahren, dass ich morgen arbeiten "darf"...   

Solltest Du fahren - viel Spaß!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (20. Februar 2004)

ok, dann fahre ich auch nicht, werde höchstens wenn ich fit bin kurz im benther berg vorbeischauen! termin wird wieder annuliert - man sieht sich an einem der wochenenden in ferner zukunft


----------



## Würfel (23. Februar 2004)

wie siehts denn nächstes wochenende aus? ich wär dabei!


----------



## rigger (23. Februar 2004)

Hallo hab ma ne Frage. Und zwar bin ich ab August in Hannover/Ahlem auffer Meisterschule und wollte mal Fragen ob ihr im Sommer auch in der Woche im Deister fahrt, am WE bin ich nämlich dann Wahrscheinlich immer zuhause, das heißt bei mir nähe Hölländische Grenze!


----------



## Würfel (23. Februar 2004)

Unter der Woche treibe ich mich eher im Benther Berg rum, das liegt dann ja auch für dich sozusagen direkt vor der Haustür. Wir können gern die ein oder andere Runde drehen, auch da kann man seine hm sammeln 

Für den Deister bin ich aber auch immer zu haben wenns zeitlich paßt. Muß spontan geregelt werden!


----------



## rigger (23. Februar 2004)

Fahr jetzt am Freitag nach Hannover, die von der Meisterschule veranstalten nen Informationstag!


----------



## Hattrick (24. Februar 2004)

rigger schrieb:
			
		

> Fahr jetzt am Freitag nach Hannover, die von der Meisterschule veranstalten nen Informationstag!



@rigger:
Melde Dich wann Du fahren möchtest. Zur Zeit bin ich min zweimal, in Kürze öfter die Woche im D unterwegs, es muß noch viel Kondition aufgebaut werden denn: Im August geht es in die Dolos


----------



## rigger (24. Februar 2004)

Frag mich nur wie ich dann wenn ich dann ab August in Hannover bin von Ahlem zum Deister kommen soll!! sind ja wohl ein paar kilometer bis zum Deister!


----------



## Würfel (24. Februar 2004)

kein auto? sonst fährste mit der s-bahn


----------



## rigger (24. Februar 2004)

Ne Auto hab ich keins, werde mir nämlich ne Bahncard zulegen! Auto is mir ausserdem zu teuer, da kauf ich mir lieber noch ein Bike!    Und jedes We jeweils 240 km hin und zurück zu zuckeln hab ich keinen Bock, besonders nich auffer A2! die Woche über wohne ich da im Internat!


----------



## rigger (27. Februar 2004)

War heute in Hannover und kann sagen das wird ne feine Zeit auf der Meisterschule!!   Und wenn ich dann noch ins Internat komme bin ich Überglücklich! Oben wohnen wir Gärtner und im Stockwerk drunter die Floristinnen!  

@Kai sach ma wie weit is der Benther Berg eigentlich von Ahlem wech, auffer Karte sieht das nach nich mehr wie 8 Km aus! Wohnst du denn auch in Benthe oder mehr Richtung Innenstadt, könnte man sich ja mal im August ma zum biken treffen!

Und in den Deister kann man auch mit der S-Bahn kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (27. Februar 2004)

ich wohn in linden, ich brauch 10 minuten mit dem bike zum benther berg! aus ahlem brauchst du auch garantiert nicht länger als 15 minuten.

wie gesagt, ich bin immer fürs biken zu haben!


----------



## mischuwi (13. März 2004)

Deistertour in geselliger Runde am Sonntag:

Bei Interesse bitte um 11:00Uhr in der Vorwerkstraße in Gehrden erscheinen. (ca.11:30Uhr wird der Tross dann am Waldkater vorbeifahren, für alle, die nicht nach Gehrden kommen wollen   )

Geschwindigkeit wird aufgrund einiger recht untrainierter Teilnehmer (Namen werden an dieser Stelle nicht erwähnt) winterlich locker! Tourlänge und gefahrene Höhenmeter werden der Witterung und den Bodenverhältnissen angepasst! (hoffentlich nicht wieder so ne Schneekatastrophe!!!    )


----------



## Würfel (13. März 2004)

recht untrainierte Teilnehmer? Woher wußtest du das, ich hab doch noch gar nicht zugesagt 

Ich würd gerne mitfahren, allerdings fahren die Züge Sonntags ziemlich ********! Ich könnte entweder gegen 11 oder gegen 12 am Waldkater sein.   Ich werd mir mal was überlegen...

übrigens: bei mir sinds zur zeit 14°C, von wegen schneekatastrophe, ich tret morgen in kurzer hose an!

ok, mein plan steht. ich fahr mit der bahn bis ronnenberg und werde dann versuchen euch in gehrden zu finden, ich müßte dann so gegen kurz nach 11  da sein. ich hab mal eine karte als grundlage für eine wegbeschreibung von dir angehängt. ich komme von der rot markierten straße...


----------



## felixthewolf (13. März 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> recht untrainierte Teilnehmer? Woher wußtest du das, ich hab doch noch gar nicht zugesagt



keine angst, ich glaube er meint mich 





			
				Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd gerne mitfahren, allerdings fahren die Züge Sonntags ziemlich ********! Ich könnte entweder gegen 11 oder gegen 12 am Waldkater sein.   Ich werd mir mal was überlegen...



wieso züge? du kommst auch aus linden...

wo wohnst du denn in linden? ich wohne in badenstedt (fast am benther berg) und fahre auch nicht mit der bahn (wir sind doch keine freerider )
von mir nach linden ists doch nicht soweit, da kommste erst zu mir und zusammen fahren wir dann nach gehreden (den weg kenn ich)

also los, die 5km mehr wirste auch überleben 

gruss, felix


----------



## Würfel (13. März 2004)

von mir nach gehrden sinds über 10km - EINE strecke wohlgemerkt. und da ich wohl schon das schwächste gleid in der kette bin hab ich kein bock schon 10km in den beinen zu haben wenns grad mal losgeht für die anderen  

versteh mich nicht falsch, aber die knapp 50 km Deister hin und zurück (von meiner Haustür aus gemessen) fahre ich mit dem 28"-er als *Trainings*runde, aber nicht als "kleine" aufwärmstrecke für ne deistertour mit dem MTB  

den plan mit der kurzen hose hab ich übrigens verworfen, ich war grad im stadion, hatte extra nur ne leichte jacke über gezogen und mir den arsch abgefroren!


----------



## mischuwi (13. März 2004)

So. Das klingt ja schonmal nach einer regen Teilnahme!   

Für alle, die nicht so ortskundig sind, wie Felix habe ich die Karte mal mit einem roten X markiert!   

Achja! Da ich eben auf dem RR ein wenig übertrieben habe werde ich mich morgen wohl auch eher am Ende des Feldes einordnen. Dafür komme ich aber evtl. auch mit dem Bike. Mal sehen, wie's morgen geht.   (@felix: werde dir denn noch bescheid sagen, ob ich vorher bei dir vorbei komme)

Ansonsten mal bis  morgen! Und zieht euch nicht zu warm an!  Ich habe eben geschwitzt, wie ein Stier!


----------



## Würfel (13. März 2004)

wieviel leute werden wir morgen denn ca.? Ich will endlich mal was als IBC-Veranstaltung in den WInterpokal eintragen können


----------



## Quen (13. März 2004)

Bin auch dabei! 

@Kai? Dauerkarte oder so naiv gewesen zu glauben das heute mal was geht?   Ich habs mir aber auch auf Premiere angesehen  

@Felix: wollen wir doch mit den neuen fahren? Hab irgendwie keinen Bock auf die Winterschlurre...

Gruss!
Sebastian


----------



## Würfel (13. März 2004)

Quen schrieb:
			
		

> @Kai? Dauerkarte oder so naiv gewesen zu glauben das heute mal was geht?



Dauerkarte? Ich bin Student!  Ne, ich dachte mir heute muss man ja mal hin, aber gut war das nicht! Wenn du das Spiel auf Premiere gesehen hast weißt du ja auf welches der beiden Tore über 90 Minuten gespielt wurde   Wär ich in der Zeit einen Halbmarathon gelaufen wäre das wohl weniger Belastung für mein Herz gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (13. März 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> Wär ich in der Zeit einen Halbmarathon gelaufen wäre das wohl weniger Belastung für mein Herz gewesen


*lol* ... so gehts mir auch immer im Stadion  

Ja, war schon echt nicht mehr schön mit anzusehen - aber was solls, kann ja nur besser werden.

Bis morgen!


----------



## Würfel (14. März 2004)

So Freunde der Sonne, wie das bei mir üblich ist schau ich immer zu erst ins Forum bevor ich mich mit Nebensächlichkeiten wie Essen oder so beschäftige  

Die Tour war cool, vor allem wegen des Wetters! Endlich mal wieder Sonnenschein und zweistellige Temperaturen! Die Wege allerdings waren alle noch recht feucht wie man auf den Bildern sehen kann die mein Mitbewohner von mir geschossen hat 
Naja im Grunde bin ich alleine gefahren da doch kleine Leistungsdifferenzen zwischen den einzelnen Teilnehmern bestanden  Bei mir ist das wie bei 96: Immer top motiviert bei der Sache, aber am Ende doch nicht den gewünschten Erfolg...

P.S.: Nächsten Sonntag schon mal vormerken!


----------



## Quen (14. März 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir ist das wie bei 96: Immer top motiviert bei der Sache, aber am Ende doch nicht den gewünschten Erfolg...


*lol* ... dem kann ich nix mehr hinzufügen!   

War aber echt ganz nett - und sooo schlimm war der nasse Arsch doch gar nicht!

Bis zum nächsten mal!


----------



## mischuwi (14. März 2004)

Wo hast du dich denn bitte SOOO eingesaut? Ich sehe doch auch nicht so aus. Habe mir auch überlegt erst morgen früh zu duschen! SOO schlimm is es denn ja dochnicht gewesen!    

Ja wider Erwarten ging es mir im Verlauf der Tour dann doch immer besser, dass ich am Ende in der 'Spitzengruppe' mithalten konnte! Hätte ich an den Wasserrädern garnicht gedacht!!!! Meine Fresse haben mir da die Gräten weh getan!!!   

Meine Klamotten habe ich übrigens vorsichtshalber erstmal im Waschbecken vorgewaschen! Nich das Muttis Waschmaschine den Geist aufgibt, weil 2kg Deisterschlamm in den Leitungen stecken!   

Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter jetzt so (und die Wegen trocknen schön ab)!!! Hat echt Laune gebracht und ich freu mich schon aufs nächste Mal!


----------



## Würfel (14. März 2004)

Quen schrieb:
			
		

> und sooo schlimm war der nasse Arsch doch gar nicht!



schlimm wars wirklich nicht, aber eben nass  Du hättest mal die braune Suppe sehen sollen mit der sich das Sitzpolster in meiner Hose vollgesogen hatte (und JA, das kam von ausserhalb!)


----------



## Würfel (18. März 2004)

Sonntag, 21.3. um 11 Uhr am Waldkater?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mastercremaster (18. März 2004)

hey kai du freak!!!
es wird zeit dir nen anderen namen zuzulegen. ich nenn mich ja auch nicht hendrik-vfl-osnabrück.    . das dumme ist nächstes jahr spiele der vfl und 96 nocht nicht einmal in der selben liga, denn osna steigt wohl in deie 3.liga ab  .
viell. bin ich sonntach auch dabei... aber wieso immer so früh???? es ist WOCHENENDE.
bis ciao  master hendrik


----------



## mischuwi (19. März 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag, 21.3. um 11 Uhr am Waldkater?



Bin diesmal leider nicht dabei, weil ich das WE mal wieder bei meiner Herzdame in WOB verbringen werden!

Viel Spass und hoffentlich trockenes Wetter wünsche ich den Teilnemern.


----------



## Würfel (19. März 2004)

mastercremaster schrieb:
			
		

> viell. bin ich sonntach auch dabei... aber wieso immer so früh???? es ist WOCHENENDE.



der frühe vogel fängt den wurm! ok eigentlich können wir auch später, ich bins nur immernoch vom winter her gewöhnt dass es um halb 4 schon dunkel wird.

tja mit meinem nickname ist es so eine sache, da fehlt mir die kreativität. da der name kai in den diversen foren meist schon vergeben ist häng ich einfach noch ein 96 dahinter 



			
				mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Bin diesmal leider nicht dabei, weil ich das WE mal wieder bei meiner Herzdame in WOB verbringen werden!



gut so, die braucht bestimmt auch mal ihre zuwendung. ausserdem: wie soll ich jemand so schnell werden wie du wenn du immer mittrainierst wenn ich auch fahre


----------



## Würfel (20. März 2004)

sieht bei mir nicht so gut aus, weil ich ziemlich halsschmerzen hab!


----------



## Quen (20. März 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> sieht bei mir nicht so gut aus, weil ich ziemlich halsschmerzen hab!


Dto.!  

Werde aber morgen wohl trotzdem ne Runde fahren - allerdings Rennrad!

Schönes Rest-WE!


----------



## felixthewolf (20. März 2004)

micha : bei seiner liebsten
kai: krank
quen: will RR fahren
felix: wird dann mal mit micha gleichziehen 

schade, aber nächstes WE!

gruss, felix


----------



## Würfel (20. März 2004)

je nachdem wie das wetter ist werd ich auch ein paar lockere ründchen um den maschsee drehen mit meiner 28"-maschine


----------



## Quen (20. März 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> je nachdem wie das wetter ist werd ich auch ein paar lockere ründchen um den maschsee drehen mit meiner 28"-maschine




Kannst dann ja um 10 Uhr mal bei den Roten vorbeischauen - haben ja heute mal gut gespielt! Fehlt ja leider nur ein bißchen...


----------



## koelner (29. März 2004)

Morgen und schönen Start in die Woche allerseits!

Weil ich ja am Wochenende mal wieder Zeit und Kraft zu haben glaubte, wollte ich gern ein Töurchen fahren und habe Samstag mal hier rein geschaut - gähnende Leere!!    
Mir blieb also nix anderes übrig, als nur mit meiner eigenen dünnen Motivation ausgestattet zum 381. Mal den Klassiker Neustadt - Steinhude - Neustadt unter die Stollen zu nehmen, auch genannt: "Round Steinhuder Meer".   
Bilanz: 42 km, 1:51:32 Std., 22,7km/h     
Keine Steigung, kein Acker, kein Baum. Die einzige Herausforderung bestand darin, die Benimm-befreiten, dicken Kinder der ersten Wohnwagentouristen nicht zu überfahren.   
Na ja, Hauptsache bewegt...


----------



## Würfel (29. März 2004)

ich lieg zur zeit flach mit grippalem infekt. ich werd die woche weiterhin auskurieren, vielleicht klappts dann bei mir am nächsten wochenende? meine form dürfte dann aber im keller sein ich hab seit zwei wochen kein sport mehr gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koelner (13. April 2004)

Mal wieder vorholen, das Teil! Hepp!!   

Nachdem über Ostern das versprochene Superwetter ausgeblieben ist, meine innere Heizung aber schon auf Sommer steht und ich dem zu Folge den Arsch überhauptgarnicht hoch gekriegt habe, erfüllt es mich mit Erleichterung, daß hier zumindest keine Heldentaten dokumentiert sind!


----------



## Quen (13. April 2004)

koelner schrieb:
			
		

> ..., erfüllt es mich mit Erleichterung, daß hier zumindest keine Heldentaten dokumentiert sind!


Nicht dokumentiert, aber natürlich vollbracht... 

So, radfahren...!


----------



## felixthewolf (13. April 2004)

Quen schrieb:
			
		

> So, radfahren...!



genau! jetzt gleich, 17:45 benther berg hotel, da fliegen wir gleich vorbei, wer da rumsteht wird mitgenommen  

gruss, felix


----------



## Quen (13. April 2004)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> genau! jetzt gleich, 17:45 benther berg hotel, da fliegen wir gleich vorbei, wer da rumsteht wird mitgenommen
> 
> gruss, felix


Ahhh, was fürn ride...!


----------



## felixthewolf (13. April 2004)

Quen schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhh, was fürn ride...!



Auaa, was fürn ride...!

gruss, felix


----------



## Würfel (13. April 2004)

Dafür hab ich Jazzclub geguckt, war bestimmt genauso spaßig


----------



## Quen (13. April 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür hab ich Jazzclub geguckt, war bestimmt genauso spaßig


  

Dann schau mal in den CC-Kunstwerken auf Seite 80/81 wen Du verpasst hast...


----------



## Würfel (14. April 2004)

ich bin so ab 14:30 im benther anzutreffen, das wetter will genutzt werden!


----------



## felixthewolf (14. April 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin so ab 14:30 im benther anzutreffen, das wetter will genutzt werden!



halt, stop, ich will auch mit! wo kann man dich treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (14. April 2004)

sorry, ich saß doch schon um zwei auf dem bike  

bin übrigens unten und oben kurz gefahren, herrlich das wetter!


----------



## Quen (14. April 2004)

Heute hab ich leider keine Zeit zum radfahren 

Aber morgen werde ich um 16 Uhr das Büro verlassen und ab 17 Uhr im Benther Berg fahren... angedacht ist ne nicht ganz langsame Runde (Generalprobe für SO ).

Wer kommt mit?

Sebastian


----------



## Würfel (16. April 2004)

wenn das wetter stimmt bin ich morgen so um 14 uhr im benther! habe jede menge zigarillos geraucht heute abend, also wenn ihr was pfeifen hört ist das meine lunge, kommt ruhig näher


----------



## Würfel (16. April 2004)

war ordentlich was los heute im BB, nur leider habe ich keine bekannten gesichter getroffen  meine form kommt so langsam wieder: nach dem biken quillt an meinem rechten unterschenkel neben dem schienenbein eine ader aus dem fleisch, das ist immer ein guter indikator für meine fitness


----------



## Würfel (15. Mai 2004)

Moin, Freunde des Bergradel-Sports!

Wie wäre es denn mit einer schönen Deistertour nächstes Wochenende? So in der Region 1000hm 15er Schnitt, also alles ganz gemütlich.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (15. Mai 2004)

Kai96 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Freunde des Bergradel-Sports!
> 
> Wie wäre es denn mit einer schönen Deistertour nächstes Wochenende? So in der Region 1000hm 15er Schnitt, also alles ganz gemütlich.


Am We selbst isses bei mir wie gesagt eher schlecht, aber Donnerstag/Freitag (bis nachmittags) und evtl. Sonntag nachmittag könnte was gehen... Also am besten wär Himmelfahrt, möglichst früh starten...?

Ich bete schon, dass meine Stütze bis dahin da ist.. Wenn nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (15. Mai 2004)

stimmt, is ja himmelfahrt! das hatte ich verdrängt! wetter soll gut werden, wobei das mit solchen langfristigen prognosen ja immer so eine sache ist. mir ist do oder fr recht!

zur stütze: wiegetritt will auch mal geübt werden


----------

